# Post pics of your biggest!



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm just curious what your personal bests are for the offshore species.. bf tuna, yft, wahoo, kingfish, shark, snapper, grouper, etc... Post up some pics if ya got them!

I went off shore in July 08 but haven't been since because I live in west Texas and can't afford all the expense any more so I live through y'all's posts, LOL. I used to go offshore regularly and miss that cobalt blue water and those big fish like crazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

My personal best (so far),,70lb yft aboard the 60 hr Big E trip! Btw Barnacle, I see ur from San Angelo..I was born in Lamesa, now here between Houston & Galveston.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

*kinga ling*

heres a pretty decent ling i landed via rod and reel while at work, that same weekend we caught its twin from the same area out of my boat. never got a weight on the fish but im guessing around 75 pounds plus, she was 69.5 inches long.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> My personal best (so far),,70lb yft aboard the 60 hr Big E trip! Btw Barnacle, I see ur from San Angelo..I was born in Lamesa, now here between Houston & Galveston.


Yep, I get out Lamesa way every now and then.. While we don't have any blue water out here, we do have some incredible sandhill crane, duck, deer and dove hunting as you know.

I just wish they'd stock the Concho river with YFT... I still have my offshore rod/reel and tackle... LOL


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

blueproline said:


> heres a pretty decent ling i landed via rod and reel while at work, that same weekend we caught its twin from the same area out of my boat. never got a weight on the fish but im guessing around 75 pounds plus, she was 69.5 inches long.


That is phenomenal Ling... Ling is my absolute favorite fish to eat.. I love those thick Ling steaks grilled over mesquite.. and that is the biggest Ling I've ever seen...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That ling is bigger than 75 lbs. I'd put it between 90-100 lbs.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> That ling is bigger than 75 lbs. I'd put it between 90-100 lbs.


I agree.. I'd definitely put in the area of 100 lbs..


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

while at work eh??? nice fish!


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

yah im not one to over estimate...there was a larger fish with her patroling the platform. once i hooked into her i realized that its awfully hard to estimate the size of fish from the top of a production platform...lol. i thought i lost her twice to the rig but both times i persuaded her to come back out of the legs.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

its a tough job, but someones gotta do it. ill never keep another one that size...she wasnt that good, same goes for some of the warsaw we caught this yr.(we caught 11 in 13 trips) the 0nes over about thirty pounds just werent that great on the table.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the biggest "I don't know what the F***" fish we ever caught. Would have been an IGFA record, but he had to pass the rod off. 

Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

It's a pomfret.


----------



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

*My Huge Black Marlin - Costa Rica 2005*

This is my best boys....huge Black Marlin in Costa Rica in 2005...I love that place!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> It's a pomfret.


Thanks, James. Guess I owe you a greenie. It tasted like chicken.

Brandon


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That is a monster Black Marlin!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*Snapper*

Here is one for yall almost 32 # next day. Only fished the big sows during the STAR tourney. She won.

Charlie


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> This is the biggest "I don't know what the F***" fish we ever caught. Would have been an IGFA record, but he had to pass the rod off.
> 
> Brandon


You pass the rod off, pffftttt, come on!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

First marlin for Shredded Evidence as well as me over labor day weekend this year. Miles2Fish is seen reviving her after an hour and 55 minute battle. Brian who caught her never caught anything larger than a slot redfish and he battled her the entire time with no harness or chair. That boy was SPENT after that haul. We estimated her at 300+ lbs give or take. East Breaks and about 30 seconds into our first line trolling as it was still going out.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

*A big Port A sail*


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

That is a nice sailfish. Any edumacated estimates on the weight from anyone who catches enough of them to know.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

That sail's so big it looks like a Pacific sail! Hot ****!

My biggest gag is 72#. He's been on ice for a day, and he's been gutted in this shot. We caught him in 2003.









Biggest rainbow trout, 31.75"x17.5" on fly. Caught in 2009. Yeah, it's not a saltwater fish, but whatever 









My biggest halibut. Something like 60-65#. I've only fished for them once.









Biggest haul of big scamps. This was 2004 I think.









Biggest trash fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Barnacle..good to meet ya, if u ever get to the bay area, gimme a holla and lets go rip sum lip...take care

astro..


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

that's a nice gag.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

someone's got a scamp hole (or two) marked. that's alot of grouper there.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

My Biggest YFT. Caught 10-13-09 with Captain Eddie out of Venice. 191 lbs.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

*First Sailfish!!!!!*

Caught two sails this year. I'll let the anlers argue who's was bigger......


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Barnacle..good to meet ya, if u ever get to the bay area, gimme a holla and lets go rip sum lip...take care
> 
> astro..


Will do amigo... I hope to get down next summer in July if work allows and the economy is better...

Ya gotta love Port A Sailfish! Awesome pictures!


----------



## pivot2163 (May 15, 2006)

This one whipped all three of us...


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

chuck richey said:


>


That's a really big GOM sail!!


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

*my biggest*

my biggest snapper to date 27lbs a day later


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That is one big snapper!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Not that big, a little over ten feet.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

chuck richey said:


>


I was fishing next to Chuck when caught that sailfish...we were about 200 yards away...it was in the Port A SKA kingfish tournament.

That's a sweet fish Chuck!!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Heres my biggest dolphin (45lb) and all of our first yellow fin and a white tip reef shark caught at boomV (found out after could have been possible state record


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That is a beautiful shark!


----------



## steve0983 (May 14, 2007)

The dolphin was 39 lbs on a certified scale, it was the first fish in the boat one morning behind a shrimper 10 miles out of Matagorda. Didnt weigh the ling but she was heavy. It wouldnt even look at any of the usual ling catching baits, but it fell for a piece of chum with a small hook buried in it. They were both caught this summer a week apart on my boat.


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

103lbs on certified scale after around 24hrs on ice


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Me and my 102 lb. AmberJack. Key Largo, FL 1988.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

A nice Mahi from a year ago this time.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Man, those are some great fish pics! That Ling is sweet!


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

AGF...did y'all catch that on a rip way out??


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

aggieangler09 said:


> AGF...did y'all catch that on a rip way out??


Nah, we got into those monster mahi back when the Ocean Valiant was at BV. We had 3 or 4 others near that size. It was sick. Oh, and a few good tuna.

Brandon


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

*heres a few*

from this year in venice


----------



## Biggy (May 21, 2008)

*Last Summer*

A couple we caught last summer.

Hooked the ling while fishing for chicken dolphin on a bass rod. Took two hours to get him in and a mile of chasing him.

I live it Midland


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My biggest ever Ling 62# and Jack Crevalle 33#. both from last year.

2009 was one of my best fishing years ever.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

bkb7777 said:


> Heres my biggest dolphin (45lb) and all of our first yellow fin and a white tip reef shark caught at boomV (found out after could have been possible state record


That is actually an Oceanic White Tip shark, very different from the white tip reef shark. We have caught a couple at the spars, and they are some mean dudes. Fortunately, they are a protected species now and it is likely that the current record will last indefinetly.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here is mine...*

Huge Silky shark.

BB


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Heres a few some are old and some are from last year


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

come on summer time


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*here's mine*

Enjoy


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*catch*

Cant wait til it warms back up.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Yellowfin tuna out of PV early September of 2009. No scale but we guessed around 280-290 lbs. Man, I love that place.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

11andy11 said:


> Yellowfin tuna out of PV early September of 2009. No scale but we guessed around 280-290 lbs. Man, I love that place.


BOOM!

Now that is a tuna. Sick!!!!

Brandon


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Dood- that is a humongus tuna!
Took a second to figure out you're laying down not hanging LOL


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*fishin*

a few from the summer!


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*fish*

fun summer


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> Yellowfin tuna out of PV early September of 2009. No scale but we guessed around 280-290 lbs. Man, I love that place.


WOW! That is a hoss!!!!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> WOW! That is a hoss!!!!


just for reference, I am 6'5" 215lbs. Don't remember what it taped but it was around 7.5 feet.


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

*Tuna Halibut Salmon Steelhead*

Albacore out of Depoe Bay Oregon 
I was a licensed river guide and commercial fisherman out of Winchester Bay Or. Retired not by choice 
You should see the PICS of the fish my lure got last year 
Hey Andy a client of mine has a boat in PV http://www.tigerlilysportfishing.com/


----------



## StinkyTuna (Jul 21, 2008)

*A Biggin*

Caught in Costa Rica.


----------



## Matty White Boot (Dec 23, 2009)

First trip offshore- won a tournament- YEAH I'M HOOKED!
...my lil boy was there too; he just couldn't see much


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

where is the boat no alibi from?



Boboe said:


> That sail's so big it looks like a Pacific sail! Hot ****!
> 
> My biggest gag is 72#. He's been on ice for a day, and he's been gutted in this shot. We caught him in 2003.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well... I don't think it's Texas. Looks like Florida.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*here are a few pics*

First is my biggest snapper. Caught on the bottom in 432' of water out of Venice this summer while fishing with Reel Aggie. I was down on the bottom trying to find a grouper when she hit. 27.4 lbs on certified scales.

Second is my biggest wahoo. Caught 80 miles south of Sabine Pass while fishing with Tunahunter. Can't take much credit for this one, Tunahunter picked the spot, rigged the lure on his rod and set up the troll. I just happened to be standing next to the rod when the fish hit. Thanks for a big one Adam! Weighed 79 lbs the next day.

Third is my second biggest snapper. Caught about 40 miles south of Sabine in 70' of water off one of Gethookadventures extra super top secret spots. This fish has a 3 oz. Snapper Slapper sucked so deep I had to cut her open to get it back. She weighed 26.8 lbs the next day.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

No Alibi Charters is out of Destin Fl.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

What he said. The "No Alibi" is in Destin, FL. It was my ride from 2002-2005. Captain Chuck Turbanic has been in the business since the 90's. 

The No Alibi is a 42' Uniflite. We did a lot of mods and renovation to it when I worked on it. We replaced the open bridge with the enclosed wheelhouse you can see in the first picture. We also tore out the back deck and replaced it with a Nitacore deck, with a custom made livewell in the center. The livewell holds 95 gallons of water with a short pipe in it (if I remember the math I did 7 years ago), and something like 120 gallons with the super long pipe. It's got incredible flow, and will keep bait alive and fresh, even when it's BLACK with bait. If you can't tell, I'm kinda proud of the livewell we built. We also gutted the interior and made it very nice and user-friendly. It is (or at least was) one of the nicest appointed charter boats in the fleet. Full AC, marine head, bunks, galley, etc etc.

Chuck's number is 850-259-7343. Tell him Brian sent you


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

here's a yellowfin my friend hunter caught on my boat in june. beat the old boat record by 20lbs+. 192# less gills, guts, and blood--defintely a cow. second one is my best scamp 25.5#.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

luna sea II said:


> here's a yellowfin my friend hunter caught on my boat in june. beat the old boat record by 20lbs+. 192# less gills, guts, and blood--defintely a cow.


That is a very nice yeller!


----------



## Digitalone (Jul 7, 2009)

*AJ and Grouper*

Second largest AJ caught in Texas at 116.4. Sat on Ice for 52 hours before official weigh in. Won the Fiesta tournament for AJ... $150 bucks or something like that...

Caught several groupers in late August.. this one was 70+.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Tony! Can"t wait to get on them again this summer!!!


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice wahoo Adam. I knew that the tuna slayer was some what of a switch hitter in that he liked to wack a good marlin every now and then but damnnnn. Solid wahoo too. 

Now for the big sword!!! Next summer bro. I promise it won't get away next time. I felt your pain.

:brew2:


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

thanks Mark. Can"t wait to get my first sword!


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

just a big ray...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang thats a huge AJ!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Bluewater Dawg said:


> where is the boat no alibi from?


According to "reverse phone look up"
from the two numbers listed on their sign it says;

*Fort Walton Beach, FL for the first number *http://www.intelius.com/results.php?ReportType=33&qp=8502597343&formname=phone&trackit=74

and says

*Destin, FL for the second*
http://www.intelius.com/results.php?ReportType=33&qp=8506508050&formname=phone&trackit=74


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a ling from Louisiana and Dolphin from Cabo.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice ling and dodo! Did you weigh them at all?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That Ling is a MONSTER!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Guess I'll play....*

Couple of these are mine, rest were on my boat.

Nathan's big Warsaw
AggieBret's big Warsaw
94.5# Wahoo
Big arse White Marlin
135# Yellowfin
Wife's two big Flounder


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

The ling was 94. Could have made the book, but I turned the rod over to gaff the fish since no else in the boat had ever gaffed a ling before.

The Dolphin weighed 74, and didn't even cause a stir with the crew. They had already caught one over 90 that year. Crazy fight. He missed the lure and got hooked through the bony part of the anal fin. Never jumped and I pulled him in sideways. 45 minutes on stand up 80lb, LOL.


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Couple of these are mine, rest were on my boat.
> 
> Nathan's big Warsaw
> AggieBret's big Warsaw
> ...


Congrats on the big fish. That is a huge white (over 100???) Check this pic out. The brachiostegals on your white look pretty long like the ones in the top picture. Not saying one way or the other, but I would be stoked about that fish.


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

my biggest pacific sail - cr


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

1. Did not weigh the Hooter, sure taste good though. Caught 2007 SKA Nationals Biloxi. 

2. Snapper went over 20#'s

3. Yellowfin was a group effort. If I rememember correctly around 160#'s


----------



## Aquasport29 (Nov 26, 2008)

biggest and 1st est. 550lb blue in mexico on a 24' panga stand up died on the line


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are some monster fish guys! Holy moly!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

_"got hooked through the bony part of the anal fin"_

Ow Ow ow ow ow!!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Not a bad mess of snapper for a half day (4 hour) charter.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

This is a 116.6 lb. Black Grouper that I caught in Sept. of 2006 on The Big E out of Freeport. The fish was caught at Geyer Bank.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*snapper*



whampuscat3 said:


> Not a bad mess of snapper for a half day (4 hour) charter.


geeze how many people did you have to be able to keep all those snaps?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

8


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

STxFisherman said:


> This is a 116.6 lb. Black Grouper that I caught in Sept. of 2006 on The Big E out of Freeport. The fish was caught at Geyer Bank.


 that's a fine black. wish we had more over here.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Best swordfish so far.


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

*Best YFT*

Boomvang. 180# on 40 pound line. Dead trolled mullet.


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

nice blue


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Game On said:


> nice blue


Fo sho. Is that the Billy B?

Brandon


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty sure it's not!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*That's one Big Ling*

*Nice!!! That is one huge Ling. Nice Job!!!:cheers:*


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Nice Marlin*

*Awesome Marlin-Great job to Capt. and Crew!!!:cheers:** I bet that was a nice fight.*


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

team axis said:


> Pretty sure it's not!


 looks like a Merritt to me.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

team axis said:


> Pretty sure it's not!


Why do you say that?
B


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Opening weekend May 07 out of Sabine. 24.5 lbs


----------



## outlaw65viking (Nov 18, 2008)

The rock in 08


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Not the "biggest" but the biggest ling haul... at least in recent history for me.


----------

